# Some of my recent work



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi thought I would also share some small recent work we have undertaken

Norton tank /panels bare metal to show finish









After this was painted it was sanded with 600g ready for decals to be applied



flattend with 2000g and 3 stage 3m polish


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Its actually flawless! Well done mate, now for the hard work of keeping it that way without marring the paint. 

Is that paint quite soft?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Ninja tank paint

777 lime green mmmmmmmm



on bike with our carbon cut decals


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

NiallSD said:


> Its actually flawless! Well done mate, now for the hard work of keeping it that way without marring the paint.
> 
> Is that paint quite soft?


Hi all bike parts are usually done in a ceramic clear to help marring rubbing marks :thumb:

Thanks for the comments!

Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Custom helmets also done !


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

smart repair work


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Good stuff mr paint


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very impressive work.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Excellent work mate, loving the tanks.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Nice work...:thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Very nice mate, what a difference in the black tank :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great work indeed. I see your bodyshop sponsors some of the Mini's that were racing at Knockhill on Sunday.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Excellent standard of work mate and can i comment on how clean that floor is ! Its no wonder you have great quality work with a shop so clean :thumb:


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Great pictures, is that evercoat in the second shot?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Great work indeed. I see your bodyshop sponsors some of the Mini's that were racing at Knockhill on Sunday.


Hi mate the helmet is for Rocco he is the sales guy for jrm I own Unique Refinishing Services (URS)

Thanks for the comments !


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

peterboy said:


> Great pictures, is that evercoat in the second shot?


Hi yes this is rage extreme (evercoat) yes


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Is the evercoat expensive bud ?


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

And how do you like it? been meaning to give it a shot for some time now.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

That helmet is just awesome!!


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> Is the evercoat expensive bud ?


I pay £25 for 3l tub From Carlac

Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

peterboy said:


> And how do you like it? been meaning to give it a shot for some time now.


really good great sanding can be used as a filler or a stopper ....repairs don't move if applied in depth ...great stuff !

T


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers fella, will give it a go for sure. I have a M5-M3 bonnet mash up project coming up and can foresee a lot of blocking going on.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

peterboy said:


> Cheers fella, will give it a go for sure. I have a M5-M3 bonnet mash up project coming up and can foresee a lot of blocking going on.


Sounds very interesting ? What have you got planned ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

some stock car work..... rear arch covers and bumper strips still to be done

finished in Olympic blue & house of kolor neon orange .











more to come


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

focus tailgait and bumper ...blended both qtrs so colour match was 100%



seat leon bumper repair and full paint


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

wheel centres


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

De badged 106 bumper and full paint


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Some nice work there, awesome results aswel. what clear coats are you using?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

bonnet also de badged and blended into adjacent panels


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks andy 


I use full debeer from start to finish ....clear is 8-414 or 416 

tommy


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent work that's for sure ...


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking good mate. Do you have a hok supplier local or order on line ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

I order online mate !


Thanks for the comments !


T


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the mark 2 tommy 👍 is it yours by any chance ?
I had a nice mark 2 golf few years ago with a 2 litre 8v conversion was ****in rapid lol
You get a good mix of work at your place like roll cages and such.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Cage looks very cool!!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Is the Peugeot rear 1/4 glass painted or vinyl wrapped ?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

they are real van panels mate 


painting the ones on the caddy 2k I have now with sikens dtg paint ..then base clear over !


golf was mine but got board lol ...was 2l abf then 1.9pd tdi lol


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool ! Nice pop in the metallic on it !


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Bonnet for stock car !


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

We use debeer 8-214 at work its really good, nice work you do there mate, what going on with black fiesta in back round?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking good mate-what car is it ? 
Do you spray the bonnets flat or upright ? Whenever possible we take em off and clear them up vertical ! If we paint stuff horizontal its covered in dirt !


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Painted this bonnet Flat ...the way we have built this booth seems to be real good for minimal dirt !

still has a carpet as a dirt trap and works well hahaaa

This is it straight after paint .... usually just a de-nib and that's it ..... but as its for a good friend this one went out 120% as the company name is right up the side of the car ! so only the best will do !

Out the gun ..





Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

andyrst said:


> We use debeer 8-214 at work its really good, nice work you do there mate, what going on with black fiesta in back round?


Fiesta Was having a 2 sit job ...

first = colour and metal flake then cleared then blocked flat as in background

2nd all detail colour is applied and flashed over with another 2 coats of clear





What Mix is the 214 mate ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea be so good to work in a clean booth ! Ours isnt bad but far from perfect just cant get gaffer motivated to get it set up properly ! Thats why after almost ten years working for them i want to have a go at my own little shop ! 
Do you get much bother from the flake hanging around in booth with the next jobs ?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Awsome work mate it's good to see pride in your work.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> Yea be so good to work in a clean booth ! Ours isnt bad but far from perfect just cant get gaffer motivated to get it set up properly ! Thats why after almost ten years working for them i want to have a go at my own little shop !
> Do you get much bother from the flake hanging around in booth with the next jobs ?


Go for it mate You will never know unless you try !

The flake is not an issue tbh ....we use HOK Micro flake The process we use is 1 wet coat of clear straight 
2nd coat with flake ....so it lays down nice on wet bed 
3rd and 4th coat straight clear

So I treat this just like a candy or pearl job .


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work mate. I have my wheels ready for primer and paint, and some Kawasaki green paint. Though I have another option for the winter months colour wise. Pics to follow.


----------

